# IOWA sucks for vehicle modifications



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

move!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Save that money for audio and engine mods 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Put in some better H13 bulbs, and find some white LEDs?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah what sciphi said 
Get the wire harness upgrade
And by the Philips extreme h13 bulbs


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

There are quite a few states that restrict bulb colors due to red/blue being emergency colors. That is the law here in CA as well. Every other color is ok though. I used to run purple everything back in my mini-truck days (79 datsun bulletside)


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

Fellow Iowan, I have had 8000k HID's which have a blue tint to them for the past 5- years or so.. you are fine, trust me.. I have had blue interior lights in the past. I have even had a blueish tint to my plate light as well. never ever been talked to about it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't really like the color white too much. It depends on what it is that's white. Lights...ehh. Im not sure about yet, especially with LEDS and HID's. I haven't seen either one in white, so I cant really say yay or nay.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

IACRUZE248 said:


> Fellow Iowan, I have had 8000k HID's which have a blue tint to them for the past 5- years or so.. you are fine, trust me.. I have had blue interior lights in the past. I have even had a blueish tint to my plate light as well. never ever been talked to about it.


What city do you live in? They told me that it was impersonating a police officer lol. I was like really? haha. Because im not even close to impersonating a police officer. He said it didn't matter...its still looking like a cop. I don't want to sound like a woosie but I don't have the extra funds to pay for a ticket due to something like this, so im probably going to have to scratch the whole idea.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Put in some better H13 bulbs, and find some white LEDs?


I did have Sylvania ultraStar bulbs in my last cruze. They were bright for awhile but then they kinda died down within a couple months. Im assuming that the Phillips bulbs that were suggested are a much brighter bulb?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Blue LEDs must be ok in Illinois I see them everywhere.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

What I don't understand is....why does the law have to be such bitches about it, and why is it a big deal. I understand that there have been incidents in the past where people have actually impersonated a police officer and pulled people over and some people actually got shot...but I think they should relax a little.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

You just answered your own question, if you ask me, lol!


----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> What city do you live in? They told me that it was impersonating a police officer lol. I was like really? haha. Because im not even close to impersonating a police officer. He said it didn't matter...its still looking like a cop. I don't want to sound like a woosie but I don't have the extra funds to pay for a ticket due to something like this, so im probably going to have to scratch the whole idea.


I live in Des Moines, I think they are thinking that you mean a deep blue not a hint of blue. trust me your fine....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

IACRUZE248 said:


> I live in Des Moines, I think they are thinking that you mean a deep blue not a hint of blue. trust me your fine....


Oh that's right..duh lol. I should have remembered that. I am just wanting a bright enough blue that it looks cool inside and outside of my car, and it makes my car stand out.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Interior lights can be any color you want as far as I know since they're not on while driving. Just can't have blue/red on the front and blue on the back. I'd look up the law for your city/county to make sure.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You just answered your own question, if you ask me, lol!


Good point lol...I just realized that


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

goinovr said:


> Interior lights can be any color you want as far as I know since they're not on while driving. Just can't have blue/red on the front and blue on the back. I'd look up the law for your city/county to make sure.


Would I look this up through the DOT website?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Oh that's right..duh lol. I should have remembered that. I am just wanting a bright enough blue that it looks cool inside and outside of my car, and it makes my car stand out.


Go to DDMTUNING.com and order either 35watt or 55 watt kit. 55watt kit is a lot brighter and will wash out the color a bit cause they are so bright. I have 55 watt HID's for my hi/lows and I have 35 watt for my fog lights. My color is 8000k for all bulbs. which has a hint of blue to them, your welcome to come to Des Moines and check mine out anytime. I have seen many cars out there with way more deeper blue than mine. I can't attest to those people and getting pulled over. But I have had 8000k on the past 3 vehicle and never a issue. DDM Tuning have excellent lights and great customer service. hope this helps


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

If you ever question why officers seem like they have an attitude it's because of comments like this. They are not "bitches" and are doing their job just like the kid making your fries.... Most states are White/Amber up front Red/Amber rear while moving. Update your dome lights any color you want as they are not on while moving. Lights dancing to your music, ok until you are going down the highway, and they distract from your visual field anyway causing a safey concern. Legally you can put as many lights and colors on your car that you want to while it is a parking lot queen. Once you hit the highway it's an entirely different story and you either try to hide from the law or understand why it is in place. I'm not trying to rag on you, just after reading some of your other post in the past month since I bought my Cruze think a little common sense and reseach on your part will go a long ways.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

When they say you can't have blue or red lights on your car they are probably meaning flashing lights.. Let me ask you this are there Lexis, MB, Acura, Infiniti cars that live in your state?? They all have bluish headlights.. Impersonating a police office would involve flashing lights to get another car to pull over.. I have never been driving and had a car with bright blue headlights behind me and thought to myself oh my there is a cop I need to pull over usually what goes through my mind is "whew I know that's not a cop".. I could understand if you put a red or blue bulbs in a turn signal because when you use it it flashes.. Your headlights don't flash nothing to worry about..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Would I look this up through the DOT website?



Should be in here somewhere...

625 ILCS 5/ Illinois Vehicle Code.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

IACRUZE248 said:


> Go to DDMTUNING.com and order either 35watt or 55 watt kit. 55watt kit is a lot brighter and will wash out the color a bit cause they are so bright. I have 55 watt HID's for my hi/lows and I have 35 watt for my fog lights. My color is 8000k for all bulbs. which has a hint of blue to them, your welcome to come to Des Moines and check mine out anytime. I have seen many cars out there with way more deeper blue than mine. I can't attest to those people and getting pulled over. But I have had 8000k on the past 3 vehicle and never a issue. DDM Tuning have excellent lights and great customer service. hope this helps


Ok cool. I will definitely check that website out. Thanks for the help. I wouldn't mind coming to des Moines to check yours out. You can private message me your address and we can work out a time and date to meet up. We can have a mini cruze meet lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

goinovr said:


> Should be in here somewhere...
> 
> 625*ILCS*5/*Illinois Vehicle C I'll try to find it
> 
> ...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> When they say you can't have blue or red lights on your car they are probably meaning flashing lights.. Let me ask you this are there Lexis, MB, Acura, Infiniti cars that live in your state?? They all have bluish headlights.. Impersonating a police office would involve flashing lights to get another car to pull over.. I have never been driving and had a car with bright blue headlights behind me and thought to myself oh my there is a cop I need to pull over usually what goes through my mind is "whew I know that's not a cop".. I could understand if you put a red or blue bulbs in a turn signal because when you use it it flashes.. Your headlights don't flash nothing to worry about..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah there are cars like mercedes-benz and lexis cars all over Iowa that have bright blue colored lights.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Yeah there are cars like mercedes-benz and lexis cars all over Iowa that have bright blue colored lights.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Then I wouldn't worry about it if they say something to you just ask them about those cars if he singles you out that's profiling..


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Then I wouldn't worry about it if they say something to you just ask them about those cars if he singles you out that's profiling..


True. Then he would probably still write me a ticket. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## whedgit (Aug 18, 2011)

As a fellow Iowan I can say you will probably never have to worry about swapping your headlights. The blue tint shouldn't be enough to cause anyone to think your a cop. Interior lights will get you into more trouble. If you add any lights just make sure you cant see the source (bulb itself) from an oncoming vehicle and you should be ok there as well with any color..as long as it doens't flash while moving. As for existing curtesy lights they will rarely, if ever, be on while you go down the road. If they are on and you get pulled over you best have a good reason to have them on or expect a strongly worded warning or a ticket.

Above all, be mindful of other drivers. It may not distract you but it could distract them causing them to report you or cause them to have an accident. 

Drive safe! Good luck!


FYI...I'm running stock headlights and get bright-lighed frequently when I have them dimmed :/


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm not saying he's wrong, but I would research the Iowa laws personally, as in read the code yourself or with someone who's familiar with reading codes.

I don't mean to imply law enforcement officers don't know what they're talking about, but they're not lawyers or judges, and they don't always know the law inside and out.

He may have been telling the truth, but it's worth a few minutes of looking it up.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Then I wouldn't worry about it if they say something to you just ask them about those cars if he singles you out that's profiling..


The difference is those cars are OEM lighting. There are a lot of laws prohibiting after market HID lights since the HID bulb doesn't belong in a halogen housing.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> The difference is those cars are OEM lighting. There are a lot of laws prohibiting after market HID lights since the HID bulb doesn't belong in a halogen housing.


Exactly! I wish more people understood that. Keep those stupid HID's out of a halogen lens housing unless it has been competently or professionally retrofitted for it. If not, you are just an annoying road hazard blinding oncoming and seeing less than if you just had good halogens in there.


----------

